# B-Vent for heat zone kit



## ymurf (Dec 29, 2012)

I am still in the process of hooking up my Quadrafire 7100 I bought from a co-worker.It came with two heat zone kits,At least some of the kits. The manual says to use 6" B-Vent only. The kit came with adapter plates that mounted on top of the fireplace box and the B-vent hooks to that and you run B-Vent  to the room you want to heat and the blower assy mounts in the wall and the B-Vent hooks to that.. He doesn't have those adapters anymore that mount to the fireplace and I cant find them anyplace.I have searched and searched. Anything else I can use? Anyone have one laying around or know where one can be found?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 29, 2012)

ymurf said:


> I am still in the process of hooking up my Quadrafire 7100 I bought from a co-worker.It came with two heat zone kits,At least some of the kits. The manual says to use 6" B-Vent only. The kit came with adapter plates that mounted on top of the fireplace box and the B-vent hooks to that and you run B-Vent to the room you want to heat and the blower assy mounts in the wall and the B-Vent hooks to that.. He doesn't have those adapters anymore that mount to the fireplace and I cant find them anyplace.I have searched and searched. Anything else I can use? Anyone have one laying around or know where one can be found?


 
If you are handy with tools, an attachment collar can be fabricated from sheet aluminum. I made one for the heat zone on my 6000TRX-I. I cut it to a 3" strip x about 20" long. I formed it into a circle, fitted it into the B-Vent & marked where the end of the overlap was. I returned it to the open condition & laid out 4 mounting tabs 1" x 1" and cut them out with tin snips...I bent the tabs out & re-inserted the collar (now 2" deep) into the B-Vent. I used the B-Vent to hold the shape against the side of the TRX-I & zipscrewed thru the tabs to secure it. Hope I said that in understandable terms...


----------



## ymurf (Dec 29, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> If you are handy with tools, an attachment collar can be fabricated from sheet aluminum. I made one for the heat zone on my 6000TRX-I. I cut it to a 3" strip x about 20" long. I formed it into a circle, fitted it into the B-Vent & marked where the end of the overlap was. I returned it to the open condition & laid out 4 mounting tabs 1" x 1" and cut them out with tin snips...I bent the tabs out & re-inserted the collar (now 2" deep) into the B-Vent. I used the B-Vent to hold the shape against the side of the TRX-I & zipscrewed thru the tabs to secure it. Hope I said that in understandable terms...


I have been a machinist for 25 years and I had trouble following that.LOL  Shoot I cant even find any B-Vent around here. I have a lowes about 35 miles from me which I dont mind driving to but cant find anything online on there site about having B-Vent.  I am assuming the guy I got this from just used regular uninsulated duct cause I got a bunch of it with the fireplace. But those collars are missing.


----------



## ymurf (Jan 2, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> If you are handy with tools, an attachment collar can be fabricated from sheet aluminum. I made one for the heat zone on my 6000TRX-I. I cut it to a 3" strip x about 20" long. I formed it into a circle, fitted it into the B-Vent & marked where the end of the overlap was. I returned it to the open condition & laid out 4 mounting tabs 1" x 1" and cut them out with tin snips...I bent the tabs out & re-inserted the collar (now 2" deep) into the B-Vent. I used the B-Vent to hold the shape against the side of the TRX-I & zipscrewed thru the tabs to secure it. Hope I said that in understandable terms...


How did you mount that to the 3" hole thats in the top of the fireplace? I call HMI fireplace and wanted to order just that adapter but he said I cant. I would have to order the whole kit for $250.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2013)

ymurf said:


> How did you mount that to the 3" hole thats in the top of the fireplace? I call HMI fireplace and wanted to order just that adapter but he said I cant. I would have to order the whole kit for $250.


 
3" Hole? The Northstar & the TRX-I have a 6" B-vent take off IIRC. When I told you to bend the tabs outward, that's where I zip screwed into the fire place sheet metal...I used 6" flexible insulated ducting to run from that adapter to the wall, where the blower kit's mounted...


----------



## ymurf (Jan 2, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> 3" Hole? The Northstar & the TRX-I have a 6" B-vent take off IIRC. When I told you to bend the tabs outward, that's where I zip screwed into the fire place sheet metal...I used 6" flexible insulated ducting to run from that adapter to the wall, where the blower kit's mounted...


Here is the heat zone manual for the kit.You can see the adapter I am looking for.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNEA1ZpDMESt8kpTGkk2-3gPzIdcYw&cad=rja


----------



## ymurf (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have one of these adapters laying around?


----------

